# 2000 Pathfinder ... rust problems!?!



## olimess (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I'm a SOON to be Nissan Pathfinder owner! I have recently placed a down payment on a 2000 Nissan Pathfinfer LE and am looking to pay it in full after inspection by my mechanic early next week.

Firstly, let me say that I LOVE these SUV's and have wanted one for quite some time. Through the majority of reviews I have read, the Pathfinder seems to come out on top and is a fairly reliable vehicle.

The one thing that I have noticed and have read in reviews is that the Pathfinders are highly prone to rust. In fact, all the Pathfinders I have viewed while looking to purchase have had some rust, especially around the windows and the back wiper pivot.

Are they really that bad? How can I repair/protect against this if I do go ahead with the purchase of the Pathfinder? I don't want to pay a mint taking it to the body shop that;s for sure.

Any suggestions/resources would be GREATLY appreciated.


Thanks,
Olimess


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

The only way to fix rust is to cut it out (beyond the rust) and replace the metal.

Rust need three things.

1. Steel/iron
2. Water
3. Oxygen

1- You pretty much need 

So you must prevent 2 and or 3 from touching bare metal!


----------



## johnebgoode (Jun 25, 2006)

Rust starts from the underneath the surface and works it way out. I just bought a '98 SE that resided by the ocean front and I have no rust issues at all. It's all in the preparation at the factory. If there are no signs of rust now, you should be in pretty good shape for the future. Being in the collision business for 34 years the Pathfinder has not been a candidate for rust repairs. There may be some isolated instances, but for the most part it's good to go.


----------



## olimess (Jun 23, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> Rust starts from the underneath the surface and works it way out. I just bought a '98 SE that resided by the ocean front and I have no rust issues at all. It's all in the preparation at the factory. If there are no signs of rust now, you should be in pretty good shape for the future. Being in the collision business for 34 years the Pathfinder has not been a candidate for rust repairs. There may be some isolated instances, but for the most part it's good to go.


Wow! That's hard to believe from what I've seen while searching for a Pathfinder. Virtually every single one had a problem around the window trim. Don't get me wrong .... the rest of the body on ALL the Pathfinders I viewed had NO rust anywhere else (with the exception of what I describe below).

Perhaps I'm getting the terminology confused or something. The areas where I have noticed rust on 99% of the pathfinders I viewed were on the bottom of the window trim (where the window comes up from). This area seems to bubble (to some degree) on all pathfinders I looked at pre-2001. Some had rust near the back window wiper pivot and fewer had rust on the bottom corners of the front windshield area.

Despite what I had seen I was still very keen on purchasing a Pathfinder. Today's the day I finalize the purchase. Just awaiting to hear the report from my inspector.

Anyways, if anyone has had or seen this issue with rusting I would really like to know!


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I've not see the rusting you described.
Most rusting issues seem to be frame related pre-96.

My 01 is relatively rust free-- excpet for the usual heat sheid rot and the step rails that are beginning the rot from the underside.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

inanima said:


> I've not see the rusting you described.
> Most rusting issues seem to be frame related pre-96.
> 
> My 01 is relatively rust free-- excpet for the usual heat sheid rot and the step rails that are beginning the rot from the underside.


Mine are the same, in fact after almost 7 years, there are 1 inch holes under each steprail.

Also there is runst under the windshield. (see my new thread)


----------



## bryfry (May 19, 2007)

I have a '99 SE and the rust seems to be only on the front bumper ends (bubbling) and on the bottoms of the step rails (I'm removing those soon anyway). It's been on salty Cape Cod all it's life, so it's not too bad. The body and paint are still excellent. Nothing in the spots you indicated.

The one thing that is somewhat inherant with Japanese vehicles is that all the brackets, shields, hardware, tubing, etc seems to corrode first and can be widespread. Watch for fuel and brake lines in front of the spare tire. This seems to be a common rusting area, especially the bracket that holds the fuel filter and the spare tire chain.. I'll probably have to buy a new one next time I replace my filter. Oh well. 

I'll put up with that stuff because I know the rest of the vehicle will outlast anything else that the Big Three can put out. I love my Pathy!


----------

